# Should I continue with organ playing? I can't decide..



## Organgrinder (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello all,

Before I moved to the OPC I was playing organ in my former SBC. It was contemporary with a lot of choruses and happy clappy type stuff that I was playing. That was one of the reasons I left but not the only one. Although I liked playing I didn't care for what I was playing. It wasn't all that reverent but more like entertainment. 

We don't have an organ in my present church but I have played the piano a few times since I've been there. I did help the local PCUSA a couple of times but no more. 

Giving up organ has been causing me some regrets although I don't regret going to the OPC. 

Is it time to quit? I can't decide. I suppose I could offer my services as a substitute organist in my area but I don't know if I should. There aren't any Reformed churches near me. Have any of you who play ever been in such a situation?

Take a look at craigslist. Good deals on organs are floating by all the time now. If I had the room I'd get myself a bigger one.


----------



## Tim (Jan 23, 2014)

Wouldn't acting as a substitute take you away from the congregation at which you are a member? I think regular, committed attendance at one congregation is to be preferred here.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 23, 2014)

I agree with Tim. In an area as large as Dallas, are there possibilities on the other six days?


----------



## Cymro (Jan 23, 2014)

Recall Spurgeon's dictate, 'fill the organ pipes with concrete'. If you are familiar 
with Regulative Principle it should be no problem.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 23, 2014)

Organgrinder said:


> Have any of you who play ever been in such a situation?



Yes, I was in a similar situation, but a little different background. In my pagan days I was a church organist--even studied almost 3 years as a performance major before I realized I wasn't talented enough to go to the big leagues. Still, I enjoyed playing as an organist for hire in various churches. I didn't like contemporary music and wouldn't play that, but I played plenty of "wowser" type music for Preludes and Postludes. I also took pride in being able to improvise fugues and tocattas on closing hymn tunes. 

All of this to describe my attitude in those days: it was about what I could do to entertain or "elevate" people. The local AGO (American Guild of Organists) even had lectures on how to lift up and let down the congregation in response to what was happening in the service.

In the end, God converted me. Bach played a role there too with his "SDG" on his organ manuscripts. But as I grew in faith I learned more about proper worship. I left off wanting to play the organ in a church, although I do still play at home. And I still write organ music, but I don't want to see it played in church.

I know opinions vary, but I've come to the point that _a cappella_ congregational singing is the best form of worship through music.


----------



## stephen2 (Jan 23, 2014)

I agree with Jeff and Victor. I am sure this discussion has been had many times here, but what needs to be considered first and last is the regulative principle. All indications are that instrumental accompaniment went hand in hand with the sacrificial system and the rest of the positive law who's temporary value is now past. We no longer need such shadows for we have the substance who is Jesus.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 23, 2014)

Keep it up! But try for other times during the week.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 23, 2014)

**Moderation On**

Thread moved to Worship forum.

Note: We've already strayed pretty close to the line where this will be moved to the A capella Exclusive Psalmody forum.

**Moderation Off**


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 23, 2014)

Cymro said:


> Recall Spurgeon's dictate, 'fill the organ pipes with concrete'. If you are familiar
> with Regulative Principle it should be no problem.



Didn't Spurgeon use hymns?


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I would say, yes! My wife plays the organ and piano and now that we are Reformed and at a church that does not have instruments she practices at home on our piano and organ that was donated to us. She fills in for absent keyboardists when needed and it is definitely a skill you do not want to let lapse.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 23, 2014)

Eoghan said:


> Cymro said:
> 
> 
> > Recall Spurgeon's dictate, 'fill the organ pipes with concrete'. If you are familiar
> ...



He did but they sang _a cappella_


----------



## Jack K (Jan 23, 2014)

What it comes down to is that your church isn't making full use of your organ-playing abilities, and you'd like to make fuller use of them. That's understandable. I'd feel the same way, for sure. We all like serving the church according to our strengths and abilities, and doing so is generally good.

But if that isn't the way your church needs you to serve, I suspect that running off to serve that way somewhere else on Sunday mornings isn't the right move, tempting as it may be. Anything more than a _rare_ fill-in gig somewhere else will take you away from service to your own church, and serving your own church must come first. That's hard to hear. If my church told me they no longer needed people to teach kids, I'd be tempted to look for somewhere else to "use my gifts" too. But I hope I would resist, because that would be too me-centered and not enough about serving Christ and his church... which really is the best reason why you play the organ in the first place, isn't it?

You're new at this church. Be patient. Commit to your church. Look for new and unexpected ways to serve. These will arise in time and, though they may stretch you, they will become joys to you. And down the road God may even give you an opportunity to play the organ that doesn't take you away from your church.


----------



## Philip (Jan 23, 2014)

Organgrinder said:


> We don't have an organ in my present church



Would you be averse to closing on one of said Craigslist deals and donating the organ to the church, if they were amenable to the idea?


----------



## Tirian (Jan 24, 2014)

Jack K said:


> You're new at this church. Be patient. Commit to your church. Look for new and unexpected ways to serve. These will arise in time and, though they may stretch you, they will become joys to you. And down the road God may even give you an opportunity to play the organ that doesn't take you away from your church.



I think that's very sound advice.

I was a drummer in a worship band and had a great time doing it. I played in churches large and small - sometimes on a kit so large it looked like it was a Metallica concert  The Lord worked somewhat differently in my case though. I recall the last time I played in a worship band - I realised I was doing it for all the wrong reasons, pride was an issue for me (and still is), and I literally stopped half way through a set, half way through a song and went and sat with the congregation!

Anyway years later the Lord would lead me into a church where they sing unaccompanied Psalms only and I cherished singing the Word and was grateful to have stepped out of "music ministry". Like Jack says there will be other ways to serve and if the Lord wants you on the keys, He'll sort that out too. In the meantime, I'd echo Jack's comments and commend you to jump into the ministry there, boots and all and see what the Lord has in store.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tirian said:


> I think that's very sound advice.


No pun intended, ha, ha!


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Organgrinder said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Before I moved to the OPC I was playing organ in my former SBC. It was contemporary with a lot of choruses and happy clappy type stuff that I was playing. That was one of the reasons I left but not the only one. Although I liked playing I didn't care for what I was playing. It wasn't all that reverent but more like entertainment.
> 
> ...



You don't have to give up playing commercially or even in church setting as long as it does not interfere with or hinder your Lord's Day worship at OPC or other church commitments.

What is your struggle?


----------



## Tirian (Jan 24, 2014)

Scott1 said:


> Originally Posted by Tirian
> I think that's very sound advice.
> No pun intended, ha, ha!



I have _scores_ of them up my sleave


----------

